# WiFi issue



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone else having WiFi issues?
I can connect to networks but I don't actually have internet access(I have tried on multiple networks, both secured and unsecured).
Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Nope mine is working fine, other than the really really annoying wifi notifications.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Imacellist said:


> Nope mine is working fine, other than the really really annoying wifi notifications.


Any ideas why mine would be acting up?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry, but the only Wifi issue I'm having is that annoying notification that just won't go away







I feel your pain, Imacellist


----------



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

I had the same issue connecting to the WiFi at work. I didn't do anything other than a reboot and it resolved itself... Before that, I played with all the settings trying to get it towork, all with no effect.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

andarre said:


> I had the same issue connecting to the WiFi at work. I didn't do anything other than a reboot and it resolved itself... Before that, I played with all the settings trying to get it towork, all with no effect.


Thanks, rebooted and all is good.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## hypnotick (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks like you resolved the issue, being connected but no WiFi. I tried rebooting and that do not work. I ended up fixing it by going to WiFi settings and disabling DLNA auto-IP then turning WiFi ( on the phone ) on then off. Maybe this will help someone else because when I had the issue rebooting did not fix it.


----------

